# Can you feed horses honey?



## MDJO (6 May 2008)

Hi
Question is in the title really.   I've read that locally produced honey is a good way (for humans) to build up resistance to pollens and the like, if you are allergic.  Being in Northumberland, we are subject to a lot of oilseedrape which i think might be causing my horses some problems.  Both have started with minor nasal discharges since the oilseed flowered in the next field.  A few others on the yard are the same, some suffering headshaking etc.  Vet has been out and there is no sign of an infection....   Just wondering if 1/2 a teaspoon of honey in their feeds might help
Many Thanks


----------



## Pinkwellies2 (6 May 2008)

Not sure about pure honey but a friend of mine feeds her horse a garlic and honey supplement so would think it would be okay.  Am sure someone more experienced will answer soon.


----------



## sikaran (6 May 2008)

Equine products (based in Newcastle) used to make a garlic honey concoction so I would guess that yes, you can feed honey with no ill effects.  I'm also in Northumberland, and my horses are out next to a field full of oilseed rape with no ill effects.  I am however on the top of a hill so maybe the constant breeze helps.

Best of luck - let us know if the honey works!


----------



## Rowreach (6 May 2008)

My mum's a beekeeper and she says that for a human it's one teaspoon of locally produced honey a day - but make sure the bees have actually been in the area, because some keepers take their bees off to far flung places, so the honey might not actually be "local".

Giving a horse honey in its feed certainly won't do it any harm, but I'm not sure how much you would have to feed it to have an effect.


----------



## HorseS0S (6 May 2008)

Yes it will be fine. Good idea, he will love it - Yummy!  x x x


----------



## Cop-Pop (6 May 2008)

Yes - they love it!  I put it on horse's bits when they have it on for the first few times and add it to my mare's feed when she's being wormed.


----------



## Gingerbird (6 May 2008)

Yes NAF used to make a pure honey supplement.


----------



## Donkeymad (6 May 2008)

Horses love honey and many have it to give them meds/wormers etc.


----------



## Shilasdair (6 May 2008)

Yes, it's fine to feed it, but I found my mare didn't like it...
S


----------



## asbo (6 May 2008)

apparently local honey can help with allergies in horses, there's a garlic/honey supplement you can buy


----------



## Penniless (6 May 2008)

Yes it can be fed to horses but did you know that you can also feed it from the other end (backside) if your horse has an infection!  One of our broodmares was on different vet medication to try and clear infection up before covering but to no avail until vet told us to go to Holland &amp; Barrett and buy some Maluka (sp) honey - the higher the SF factor the better.  By the way - it is very expensive BUT IT WORKED!


----------

